# New member with new cat



## kdm1984 (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi,

New here. Tried to make an introduction message a week ago, but I'm not seeing it, so perhaps it got lost. Anyway, I volunteer at a local shelter, and there was a cat there I especially liked, so I adopted her last month.  Her name is Mallory. Here are some pics:


----------



## kdm1984 (Nov 9, 2017)

Sorry for the big photos. I have resized these to 800x600 or smaller.














































Just had to show her off.  She is a very elegant, agile, quick cat, and very affectionate and loyal. Needs lots of attention and play-time. Getting her DNA tested to see if any Bengal, Savannah, or Egyptian Mau ancestry based on her unusual build, activity level, vocalizations (chirps instead of meows) and dog-like tendencies (follows owner from room to room). She seems to have something exotic to go with her DSH traits.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

congrats to you and Mallory! what a beautiful girl! I see a beautiful future ahead of you.


----------



## kdm1984 (Nov 9, 2017)

Thanks!

Re: your user name, I used to have a calico named Maggie.


----------



## Cat Mom! (Nov 12, 2017)

Such a beautiful girl! Do you know how old she is?


----------



## kdm1984 (Nov 9, 2017)

Yes, she is three


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

kdm1984 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Re: your user name, I used to have a calico named Maggie.



:grin2:


----------

